# Birds biting each other



## jilda (Oct 12, 2011)

As of 3 weeks ago I am fostering 3 tiels for a friend. I've never had birds and really didn't have time to find out much- owner is now homeless- One of them was hand fed and sometimes will step up on my finger for a head scratch. The rest of the time it bites at me to stay away. The other 2 were not handled when young, are interested in us but don't want to get close and one of them has a crippled foot. These birds have been together about 1 year. Just a few minutes ago the hand fed one started picking on the crippled one and bit its crippled foot It looks bloody but isn't dripping Its having a harder time moving around and sometimes biting at it like its mad at its foot. I DON'T HAVE ANY IDEA WHAT TO DO! and not much $ Please help


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum... if its bleeding you can put flour on to stop the bleeding
its best to separate them if they are picking on each other, take turns each on who comes out. I usually sit with the one who gets bullied so they are away from the others.


----------

